# Question about a fault



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I read under the abkc site blue eyes are a fault....

Hemi has very wierd eyes same colors in both but its like a hazel with green and like a light turqoiseish color around the outside I'm gonna try get a pic of them.
Lets say there is a blue outer ring in his eyes would that be a fault?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

No his eyes are fine and totally normal for champagne or blue dogs  there is a difference between that green/blue color and actual ice blue. Think blue eyes as in Husky--those are the kind that is a fault


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

How old is Hemi? They may get darker as he ages. Diesel had blue/green eyes when I first got him. They ended up turning to like a hazel. I say green/hazel, others say it matches his fur and their not green.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He only 4 months right now his coat has gotten a bit darker I love it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar said:


> He only 4 months right now his coat has gotten a bit darker I love it lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jones had light green brown eyes at that age, but they have settled to a hazel brown color.

The fault is for dogs with eyes that look almost transparent. There was a thing I read about blue eyes being linked to eyes sight and brain problems. Don't know how true that is though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Katey said:


> Jones had light green brown eyes at that age, but they have settled to a hazel brown color.
> 
> The fault is for dogs with eyes that look almost transparent. There was a thing I read about blue eyes being linked to eyes sight and brain problems. Don't know how true that is though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I figured as much on the eyes part but seeing as my first abkc show ever will be in a few months... never hurts to ask lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ebar said:


> I figured as much on the eyes part but seeing as my first abkc show ever will be in a few months... never hurts to ask lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There are Ch. with blue eyes as well as multi colored eyes. It's just a fault not a disqualifier! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> There are Ch. with blue eyes as well as multi colored eyes. It's just a fault not a disqualifier!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And ch with non cropped ears ha ha hope hemi does well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

so now you're hoping for a floppy eared blue eyed Champ... 

Next you're gonna say he has a gay tail, can he still be a champ. 

Geeeeeeeeez!! which CL user did you get him from again?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Katey said:


> so now you're hoping for a floppy eared blue eyed Champ...
> 
> Next you're gonna say he has a gay tail, can he still be a champ.
> 
> Geeeeeeeeez!! which CL user did you get him from again?


He said he was pure apbt! His sire was 140 lbs and dam was 105! Sire was blue nose dam was red nose! So now he's purple nose and has won multiple purple ribbons! He will be the biggest apbt ever!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Katey said:


> so now you're hoping for a floppy eared blue eyed Champ...
> 
> Next you're gonna say he has a gay tail, can he still be a champ.
> 
> Geeeeeeeeez!! which CL user did you get him from again?


And now Katey you still never answered my question from the ebar thread ha ha. =P

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar said:


> He said he was pure apbt! His sire was 140 lbs and dam was 105! Sire was blue nose dam was red nose! So now he's purple nose and has won multiple purple ribbons! He will be the biggest apbt ever!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, you should have said so!

I hear those make the best guard dogs. You can leave them out doors unsupervised. Even in winter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar said:


> And now Katey you still never answered my question from the ebar thread ha ha. =P
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Imma havta go find it and answer it them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I hate your answer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh shoot..... dude sooool my bad... I confused this with you email thread. Dude I sincerely apologize wrong topic lol. I wouldn't have said any of that if I wouldve realized what thread im in...... im sure I'll get your wrath in vip...


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Oh shoot..... dude sooool my bad... I confused this with you email thread. Dude I sincerely apologize wrong topic lol. I wouldn't have said any of that if I wouldve realized what thread im in...... im sure I'll get your wrath in vip...


I've confused myself so bad

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I deleted the post lol


----------

